# Deer Creek - Just landed



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Some folks here. I'm on the east side (?) In a green hoodie with beige pants. Stop by and say howdy if u want.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Fished for about 1.5 hours. Joshy's and grubs. No bites. Had problems with frozen eyelets. About 20 other guys fishing; didn't see anybody catching fish...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome that you got out! While the rest of us sat inside and wished we were fishin!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Originally planned to go down there today, but was left with a car that is very unreliable. Dang shame too, was a beautiful afternoon to fish.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Originally planned to go down there today, but was left with a car that is very unreliable. Dang shame too, was a beautiful afternoon to fish.


Tomorrow looks to be better...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

allbraid said:


> Awesome that you got out! While the rest of us sat inside and wished we were fishin!


Hehe especially me, im having exams at school. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

caught one fifteen inch this morning in rain, out flow is very good, gave a young fellow a bandaid and some tape when he pulled a treble hook out of his finger that he said was buried past the barb, OUCH. Caught the one on black and gold with orange belly, #10 husky jerk.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

glasseyes said:


> View attachment 88201
> caught one fifteen inch this morning in rain, out flow is very good, gave a young fellow a bandaid and some tape when he pulled a treble hook out of his finger that he said was buried past the barb, OUCH. Caught the one on black and gold with orange belly, #10 husky jerk.


Nice job! I removed a buried hook from a friend's thumb in May...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## devans1986 (Apr 25, 2013)

Deazl666 said:


> Nice job! I removed a buried hook from a friend's thumb in May...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey I resemble that comment! That was actually not too bad. The fishing that day more than made up for it.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Headed down to the spill way this morning for an hr or two, I know the flow has been shut down at least when I drove by yesterday it was, going to try awhile anyway, have some time to go and just get out .


----------



## bstew (May 2, 2005)

did you do any good? Was thining of trying it this evening, like after dark and wanted to know if it was worth it or not.

Thanks,


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Never had a bite this morning, seen around ten people fishing never seen a fish caught in the two hours I was there.


----------



## bstew (May 2, 2005)

Thank you, I'll save my gas then. No point in heading out if nothings biting. I'll just wait until later in the week.

Thanks again


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Wonder if anyone will be there wed. Looks like my only day off.


----------



## bstew (May 2, 2005)

I'll be there wednesday, unless the flow is at 1,000. ha ha My only day off also, and having a split family, Christmas isn't our holiday this year, beats sitting at home.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

devans1986 said:


> Hey I resemble that comment! That was actually not too bad. The fishing that day more than made up for it.


Dennis the Menace. Between us we caught about 50 pickles that afternoon. I've been on a quest for nickel bladed Joe's Flies since. The difference in effectiveness between the gold and nickel blades was made apparent...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd be up for meeting a bunch of forum members down there, but it would need to be late afternoon evening fishing...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I may be up there all day thursday only day i have the time to drive the two hours.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You'd drive 2hrs to catch 10in saugeye?!?! I only have to go 25min. and I'd rather go elsewhere!I even switched to going at night only and throwing at least hj 12s and still only catching runts.To each their own,I guess.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Honestly though,if you do decide to make that drive,MAKE SURE you check the outflow first.The lake is above summer pool and is drained 14ft every winter.It was there until the rain/thaw hit.It has risen over 14ft in 3days.Its being held back because the Scioto is so blown out.Scioto is supposed to be below flood stage Wed. afternoon and I imagine they'll let all that lake water rip around then.It may very well be unfishable for quite a few days.Not certain,just think it's gonna happen.I personally don't fish it if over 400cfs and I bet it's gonna be quite a bit above that.Type in Huntington district overview page and all their dams will come up along w/outflow numbers.I just know I'd be ticked if I drove that far to fish and couldn't.Good luck if you do go and Merry Christmas.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bstew (May 2, 2005)

Merry Christmas all. Thanks for all of the help and updates. 

Tight lines to all


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Outflow is 1700 cfs right now and imagine they will crank it higher as scioto river starts to drop...


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

When the flow levels out, and drops back to normal , look out the fishing will be good


----------

